# How much scouting did you do so far



## love bird killing (Feb 9, 2006)

I went scouting 6 times this year and already seen 35 deer in my area.

I am hunting on an oak ridge with a creek next to it.

I found an 8 point sheded antler and it is a monster so how about you.


----------



## krma (Nov 3, 2005)

is it by the duck camp :-?


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

You can't scout till Spring comes. Deer are at their wintering grounds around here and anything you see now might be 20 miles away come next fall.........I've seen about 600 head this winter. They are basically 100% done shedding.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

What's nice about spring scouting is being able to get a really good look at the layout of the trails in wooded areas. Maybe finding a few sheds is a plus. HH, you mean it's not spring up there yet? It was 60 degrees here today. That and the date say Spring has sprang! From the look of a couple does I have seen lately, they'll be dropping fawns pretty soon. Good hunting, Burl


----------

